# Internet mock drafts



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2005 New Draftcity

http://www.nbadraft.net/index.asp

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba-mock-draft.shtml

http://www.hoopshype.com/draft.htm

http://www.collegehoopsnet.com/Draft/2005mockdraft.htm

Also, for who is declaring
http://www.hoopshype.com/draft_status.htm


Chicago Draft Camp Measurements

http://www.insidehoops.com/chicago-camp-measurements.shtml


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Quite a variance in those mocks.

I think the nbadraft.net scenario is the one I like the least, from a Raptors perspective. Aleksandrov and Granger? :whatever: 

Hoopshype has us getting Bogut with the 76ers pick :laugh:. I know it hasn't been updated in a couple of weeks, but still...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Insidehoops has Jack and Shelden @ 19 and 23. I wish. Get that 3rd 1st Rob.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Hoopshype mock draft is kind of screwed up..


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

the hoopshype one is a joke


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

but they show alot of variation, which means that this draft (for now atleast) has no automatic picks


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

You can't look into mock drafts right now as in who are the teams going to pick, these mock drafts are just player rankings. Oce the draft order is set, then thats when they take team needs into consideration.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

vigilante said:


> You can't look into mock drafts right now as in who are the teams going to pick, these mock drafts are just player rankings. Oce the draft order is set, then thats when they take team needs into consideration.


not to mention no one has declared


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Perhaps this might be worth a sticky. Easy for our readers to keep up on draft position and the latest hubbub.

?


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

What About:

8th (Raptors Pick): SF Gerald Green

13th (76ers Pick): PF Hakim Warrick

39th (Raptors Pick) SG BJ Elder


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

superdude211 said:


> What About:
> 
> 8th (Raptors Pick): SF Gerald Green
> 
> ...


 No first round point guard, no thanks.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> No first round point guard, no thanks.


Agreed.
I'm looking for us to take either Chris Paul, Raymond Felton, Jarrett Jack or Deron Williams with one of our picks in the first round.
Chris Paul will probably be picked already when it's our turn though.


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm liking Deron Williams a little better as the tournament goes on - he's a little pudgy and flat footed, but he 's got a lot of skills and plays with poise and intelligence. It'd be nice to have a point guard that operates on smarts instead of emotion - not to knock Rafer, but it'd give our team a nice balance to have a guy like Deron to go to... and he blocks out on defence - how cool is that?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

If RudyF is legit he can play combo guard for us and backup the PG spot. Our first pick has to be Green if he is on the board.

I would rather take a chance on a 2nd round PG than miss out on star potential on the wings. Nate Robinson will be a very good pro in my opinion. I also like the potential of Ewing and Roberson although they are riskier picks than a Jack. Talented guys. Even Ronald Ross of Texas Tech. That's a great second round pick.

Wouldn't we have been just as happy with Chris Duhon as any of the first round PGs in last years draft? We want a PG that will push the ball and run the offense, not look for his own all the time. And be a great defender. A second round guy might do that better.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the sticky. :clap:


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

TDrake said:


> I'm liking Deron Williams a little better as the tournament goes on - he's a little pudgy and flat footed, but he 's got a lot of skills and plays with poise and intelligence. It'd be nice to have a point guard that operates on smarts instead of emotion - not to knock Rafer, but it'd give our team a nice balance to have a guy like Deron to go to... and he blocks out on defence - how cool is that?


Agreed. I still prefer Jack, but if Williams does anywhere near as well for the rest of the tourney as he did last night, then I'd love for the Raps to draft him. Then get Warrick with our other pick and Luther Head or Julius Hodge in the 2nd round.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

http://www.draftbrasil.bs2.com.br/index.php :cheers:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

^is that your own mock? 

I like it, except maybe for Jack at 20. Why are Felton/Williams so far ahead of him?


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

Thanks. No

I´m just a member and a raptors fan... disappointed with Sam...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ooooo. Green moved to 4 on draftcity. Shelden down to 16. McCants @ 32


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

nbadraftnet has McCants at 9

one of them is way, way off.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

nbadraft also has Gerald Green at 17?!?!?!? 

I remember (vaguely) draftcity had Josh Smith mid lotto for a while there, way they are doing with Green.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> nbadraft also has Gerald Green at 17?!?!?!?
> 
> I remember (vaguely) draftcity had Josh Smith mid lotto for a while there, way they are doing with Green.


Just saw that. NBAdraft.net had Josh at 3 for the longest time during the season then moving him back as the draft approached. We will see what the scouts really think of him come draft night. He could go anywhere.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Move Green to 17 on the basis of what!?

i wouldn't put much warrant at all in what nbadraft.net says anyways, the credible source is always draftcity.com


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Move Green to 17 on the basis of what!?
> 
> i wouldn't put much warrant at all in what nbadraft.net says anyways, the credible source is always draftcity.com


the net was closer in their mock last year than city.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> the net was closer in their mock last year than city.


Their final mock maybe, but at this time last year they had Chirieav near the top of their mock.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hoopshype has been updated. Definitely different.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Hoopshype has been updated. Definitely different.


It has changed for the better, but is still TERRIBLE. 

Martynas going first overall? Not a chance in the world. Look at the comparison, Chris Webber? Now I've never seen him play, but Chris Webber? That just seems really wrong. 

Other terrible picks .. 
Marko Tomas at 6.. 
Shelden Williams at 7.. (i know hes your boy but come on)
Kosta Perovic at 10.. 
Rudy Gay at 11.. (he would be top 5-7 if he came out)
Jarrett Jack at 20.. (lottery pick, possibly 2nd pg taken)
Chris Taft at 28.. (not a big fan, but because of his potential, hes top 10)
Nemanja at 29.. (the supposed #1 pick last year, hard to say his stock dropped to nearly out of first round)

By looking at this mock, you would think they would have a lot of knowledge on international players, because of there drastic predictions, but I really don't think they do.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Agreed.
> I'm looking for us to take either Chris Paul, Raymond Felton, Jarrett Jack or Deron Williams with one of our picks in the first round.
> Chris Paul will probably be picked already when it's our turn though.


I agree With Turkish Delight. The Raps should draft a PG or a SG with their first pick. Their 2 guards all suck and they need to address that problem. If they drafted a pg they wouldn't need to resign Palacio (thank god) and could maybe swing a deal for a two guard by trading Alvin Williams.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

vigilante said:


> It has changed for the better, but is still TERRIBLE.
> 
> Shelden Williams at 7.. (i know hes your boy but come on)



I want a happy medium between high enough for him to declare and low enough for us to get him with Philly.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I want a happy medium between high enough for him to declare and low enough for us to get him with Philly.


Well Philly's pick should be one of the last picks in the lottery, or the first pick outside of the lottery, which seems reasonable for Shelden. I'm sure he doesn't think he is a top 10 pick. Most players just want to go in or near the lottery.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Well Philly's pick should be one of the last picks in the lottery, or the first pick outside of the lottery, which seems reasonable for Shelden. I'm sure he doesn't think he is a top 10 pick. Most players just want to go in or near the lottery.


We'll see what Coach K can do in terms of keeping him.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

what about Fryre if Williams is not available?


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> what about Fryre if Williams is not available?


Think Loren Woods.

I assume you mean Channing.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

I think we need to bring in another PG who can run the floor for us.

Raymond Felton or Deron Williams should be taken with our pick. Then with Phillys we should really consider Shelden Williams. We need another big man to play tough inside.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

I like a draft of Jarret Jack or Deron Williams and BPA (not including a PG) better then one with Raymond Felton... I would love to get Jack at #16... We'll see tho...

-lata


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey guys, its changv10 from the other forum ... i guess this will be my first post here. 

The raptors are currently drafting 7th, 16th, 42nd (instead of 38th because Magic will swap their clippers pick with us) and 58th. 

Considering only players with contracts next season, we can have a roster of:

Rafer Alston
Morris Peterson / Alvin Williams
Jalen Rose / Eric Williams / Lamond Murray
Chris Bosh / Aaron Williams
Rafael Araujo / Loren Woods

The ideal scenario would be to trade some of our assets (mopete, 15th pick, murray's expiring contract for magloire) or try to trade jalen to get a few guys that have smaller contracts and are willing to defend people. 

Assuming no trades, our most glaring need is a center (again) and a REAL pass-first point guard. 

*7th pick top options: Gerald Green, Tiago Splitter*
- Of course it would be nice to have Chris Paul, Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut, but they are not likely there. I have a feeling Paul may drop because of the knock on his size ... we'll see. 
- Green has star potential over him. He's got a nice shooting stroke and can leap with the best of them. 
- Splitter would be a good big man complementing Bosh ... a good combination of size length and agility. His stock may drop to our 2nd first rounder .... because of this european contract status . 
- Felton and Deron Williams would be ok picks, since we REALLY need a pass first point and they are the best pgs available after paul because of their tourney showing. However, picking a point this high would be passing up on some good potential talent. 

*16th pick top options: Danny Granger, Channing Frye, Sean May, Martell Webster*
- Danny Granger sounds like the defensive forward that Babcock is looking for. The guy block, steal, score and rebound evenly. Might be this year's version of Iguodala. 
- I think Frye has a chance of being the next Dalembert. If we need a big man and didn't get it with the 7th pick or via trade, he should get some consideration at the very least. 
- Sean May, the MVP of the ncaa finals, should definitely be considered. The guy bullied everyone in the tourney. Yeah, he won't do that in the NBA that easily, but he's got the skills to be a solid nba player. Weight and height are the only knocks that may put him available with this pick. 
- Webster, a streaky youngster with good size that makes people remember of a young Paul Pierce. Rose is not in our long term plans. We might as well get ready for it getting Webster. 
- I wouldn't mind Hakim Warrick, Jarrett Jack, Francisco Garcia, Andre Blachte with this pick. 

*42nd pick top options: Julius Hodge, Jawad Williams, Nate Robinson*
- It is extremely hard to tell who's going to be availabe at this stage of the draft. Hodge has the versatility and could be a very complete player. Jawad Williams was a great role player for the tar heels. Robinson could be our old Mugsy Bouges ... a version of Boykins in a raps uniform. 

Last pick - go wild and develop him by making him head to europe/nbdl.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Channing Frye has been growing on me, but the idea of having two C's out of consecutive drafts who were drafted as seniors is a little bothering for me. 

Had we not have had Rafael, I'd consider an older C like Frye, but that's not the case.

Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> Channing Frye has been growing on me, but the idea of having two C's out of consecutive drafts who were drafted as seniors is a little bothering for me.
> 
> Had we not have had Rafael, I'd consider an older C like Frye, but that's not the case.
> 
> Anyone else feel that way?


I don't like Frye at all. Doesn't he remind you of Loren Woods? You could say he is more skilled, which is probably true, but he still has a lot of question marks. He is weak like Woods, but Woods has 3 inches on him. Does he give 100% all the time? Is he tough enough to endure the C position at the NBA level?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I would love to use one second rounder on a player like Jakie Manuel or Azabukie outta Kentucky. A swing man that can run and defend, and won't need the ball to stay interested. It would be nice to put Mo pete out there with a player that was a better defender than him, instead of him having to carry Jalen/Rafer. Im sure either of those guys won't start for us, but would be valuable to have.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> I would love to use one second rounder on a player like Jakie Manuel or Azabukie outta Kentucky. A swing man that can run and defend, and won't need the ball to stay interested. It would be nice to put Mo pete out there with a player that was a better defender than him, instead of him having to carry Jalen/Rafer. Im sure either of those guys won't start for us, but would be valuable to have.


Jackie Manuel is a type of guy we really need. Problem is, we might have to reach with him and choose him with our first second round pick, because I can see him really impressing in workouts. Has athleticism to boot, and leaves it all out on the floor. I wouldn't mind reaching for a player like Jackie though.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't think we need Jackie Manuel ... he can probably be obtained with the miami 2nd round pick. Jawad Williams would be a much better 2nd round pick. Personally, I'm rooting for Julius Hodge ... I like his length and overall ability to score, pass and rebound. If he's not available, I wouldn't mind taking a long look at Nate Robinson. Size matters, but hey ... check out what Earl Boykins is doing for the Nuggets ! Seems like a mix of Spudd Webb and Boykins (can shoot and has mad hops for his size).


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

changv10 said:


> I don't think we need Jackie Manuel ... he can probably be obtained with the miami 2nd round pick. Jawad Williams would be a much better 2nd round pick. Personally, I'm rooting for Julius Hodge ... I like his length and overall ability to score, pass and rebound. If he's not available, I wouldn't mind taking a long look at Nate Robinson. Size matters, but hey ... check out what Earl Boykins is doing for the Nuggets ! Seems like a mix of Spudd Webb and Boykins (can shoot and has mad hops for his size).


I would definetly take Hodge over Manuel if Hodge was available, which I don't think he will. But as I said, I can see Manuel impressing in workouts and not being available with Miamis pick. 

As for Nate Robinson, assuming we draft a point guard in the first round, we would have absolutely no room.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

I hope Babs gets a GOOD look at European/world talent. Some foreigners to be considered with our pick:

If we draft a big man with the 7th pick (Splitter/Vasquez/Taft) ... although I really only prefer Splitter from these 3, I think the raps should look into drafting either Roko-Leni Ukic or Jarrett Jack with the 16th pick. We really need help at the point. These two are fundamentally sound point guards that can help us carry the team. With Babs going to Europe, I hope he gets a good look at Ukic. A 6'5 PG with a game similar to Parker/Jason Williams ... you really have to take a deep look at him. 

Now, if we end up drafting a guard/forward (Green/Felton/D.Williams), then we should get a big guy with the 16th pick. Besides the guys I've mentioned before (May, Frye), we should consider Johan Petro ... 7ft athletic big men are hard to pass.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> http://www.draftcity.com/mock.php?y=2005
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/index.asp
> 
> ...



ESPN has posted theirs

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2005/index


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

If you weight all five drafts (as of today) equally, you get the following:

1. Andrew Bogut (Milwaukee)
2. Marvin Williams (Atlanta)
3. Chris Paul (Portland)
4. Deron Williams (New Orleans)
5. Gerald Green (Charlotte)
6. Danny Granger (Utah)
7. Fran Vazquez (Toronto)
8. Channing Frye (New York)
9. Raymond Felton (Golden State)
10. Antoine Wright (LA Lakers)
11. Martell Webster (Orlando)
12. Joey Graham (LA Clippers)
13. Yaroslav Korolev (Charlotte)
14. Sean May (Minnesota)
15. Charlie Villanueva (New Jersey)
16. Ike Diogu (Toronto)
17. Hakim Warrick (Indiana)
18. Andrew Bynum (Boston)
19. Roko-Leni Ukic (Memphis)
20. Jarrett Jack (Denver)


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

The June 27th issue of Sports Illustrated has this mock:

1. Andrew Bogut
2. Marvin Williams
3. Deron Williams
4. Gerald Green
5. Martell Webster
6. Ray Felton
*7. Chris Paul *
8. Channing Frye
9. Fran Vasquez
10. Charlie Villanueva
11. Antoine Wright
12. Yaroslav Korolev
13. Andrew Bynum
14. Sean May
15. Joey Graham
*16. Danny Granger*

What a dream scenario for the Raptors! :clap:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ballyhoo said:


> The June 27th issue of Sports Illustrated has this mock:
> 
> 1. Andrew Bogut
> 2. Marvin Williams
> ...


Dare to be different, I guess.


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Dare to be different, I guess.


I'll say - I'm not sold on any of the mocks. I don't know how its going to play out, but I'd bet a loony there'll be more than one big guy (Bogut) taken with the first seven picks. 

Size is just too important in this game, yet all of the mocks seem to be hot for the pg's and athletic swing men and tweeners - they're not what most teams need, IMHO...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TDrake said:


> I'll say - I'm not sold on any of the mocks. I don't know how its going to play out, but I'd bet a loony there'll be more than one big guy (Bogut) taken with the first seven picks.
> 
> Size is just too important in this game, yet all of the mocks seem to be hot for the pg's and athletic swing men and tweeners - they're not what most teams need, IMHO...


Super swings are typically the sexiest pick to make for a lot of fans and writers, but as you say recent history has taught us that unless you have MJ, you need dominant big men to win a championship (Hakeem, Duncan, Shaq, the Wallace's, etc.).

But this year has a defininte lack of great power forwards and centres. After Bogut there is no clear-cut second choice--and I'm not really even sold on Bogut yet, either.

I don't know who could creep into the top-7. Vasquez? Utah could want him, considering the uselessness of Memo Okur. But I'd say that's a long shot.


----------

